# Game #3: Minnesota Timberwolves (1-1) @ Phoenix Suns (2-0) - 11/1



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 8PM/6PM/5PM
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ 
TV: local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 123-101 vs. Piece of **** Franchise *











*Phoenix Suns (2-0) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Minnesota Timberwolves (1-1)

Starters: 








[PG] Jonny Flynn







[SG] Damien Wilkins








[SF] Corey Brewer









[PF] Ryan Gomes







[C] Al Jefferson *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

JRich is playing this time? I thought he was still suspended.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Only a 2 game suspension.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets see what Nash does. He's been setting the pace and outcome for the games.

Also excited to see Jrich in first season game.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Hope the amateur DJ (J-Rich) resumes his post seamlessly and same for Barbosa, coming off the bench now. Nash is definitely out to prove the naysayers wrong. Since Amare needs to get back into game condition, Nash is taking up the task and doing well. Only hope that he doesn't burn himself out at the season's end. Dragic also looks good, so im hoping we will get some opportunities to rest Steve.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I really like this team. I expect it to exceed most expectations and finish around 5th or 6th in the West. Good to see J-Rich back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, welcome back NFFL. Been awhile.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, game's already started. I thought it was another 10PM game even though I had the times right. Oops.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

35-34, Suns at the end of 1.

J-Rich has 10 pts.

Al Jefferson's on pace to destroy us as always. 11 pts


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic with the 3 pter. 40-36, Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa is so slick.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pair of turnovers on back-to-back plays. Lead to 2 easy buckets for Wolves.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with the TD pass to Hill and1. Suns up 54-53.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Amare, with the hustle plays!?!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare and Hill diving on the floor. Hustling out there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

62-61, Suns with 2:10 left


Hill has 16 pts, 6 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

67-61, Suns at the half.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well the good news is we scored so much. The bad news is they scored just as many... Lol.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns defense is pretty good. They still bait teams into shooting jumpshots. The Timberwovles just happen to be hitting most of those shots. . . . but Suns are rebounding for the most part. 

I also like Gentry a lot right now. His rotations are pretty solid. He calls timeouts at the right time, unlike SOMEBODY that we use to have as a coach. 

Suns just need to contest harder on the jumpshots and keep rebounding. They should seal up the victory . . . . unless they let the Wolves hang around.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

J-rich just adds another dimension to this team. Slashing and another 3 pt threat. Both much needed. Sucks he's paid 13M to do that though...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Right on cue with a 3. Now, has 17 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, Frye with a hard dunk. Didn't know he had it in him. Has 18 pts


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

J-rich another 3. 

86-75, Suns with 5:16 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Argh. Stream stopped working, but 


Frye hit his fifth 3pter.89-81, Suns 2:20 left in 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

96-85, Suns at the end of 3. 


edit: NM. Stream is back. Woot.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Al scored his first 2 of the 2nd half in the 4th qrter. Surprising.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

108-98, Suns with 5:35 left.

Amare's been attacking this qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

After a few bad trips with bad shots and turnovers, Hill hits a 3. 

113-105, Suns 2:31 left.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Woot! 3-0 ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 120, Wolves 112*


Hill 23 pts (8-16) 10 rebs, blk, stl

Frye 25 pts (8-12) (6-10 from 3), 5 rebs, 2stls, blk.

Amare 19 pts (6-11), 8 rebs, 2 blks


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Channing Frye just might have saved our season. . . . and that could very well be an understatement. I can't believe he easily he strokes those threes. He looks so comfortable out there. 

Suns haven't started 3-0 in FIVE years. Also, Frye out did his record high of three-pointers made in a season. . . in three games. They are also first team out West to go 3-0.
Can't wait to see what this team looks like when they are clicking on all cylinders.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Frye was a prtty good midrange shooter at Arizona, looks like his added another dimension interestingly enough in the state of Arizona once again.


----------

